# Photo ID



## Ickathu (Oct 19, 2011)

Eek! I'm going to Harvard fall 2011, but I don't have ANY photo id. No drivers liscence, I'm homeschooled, no passport.... Can my parents use their IDs to verify who they are and then us (me and little sis)?
The only sort of ID we have are libray cards with our signature.

HELP!!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah sure. Your ID likely won't get checked. Don't worry about it.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 19, 2011)

i never heard anyone check any kind of id in a comp, but according to the rule you should have one with you, and competitors under 18 years old must obtain the permission from their parents. so yes just let your parents take you to the comp and that should be enough (again nobody's going to check anything normally)


----------

